# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Reputation

## TheSaint0001

Hi, I'm a newbie so forgive my inane questions...

How do I view the reputation I have received and the reputation I have posted for others?

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, 

you may only view the last 100 reputations you received in your User CP or via Settings. There will also be displayed the number of reputations points you received. AFAIK there is no means but keeping track on whom you give reputation by keeping an outside report on this.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## TMS

Click on the User CP link to see reputation you have received. AFAIK, you cannot see what you have given to others.


Regards, TMS

----------


## TheSaint0001

Thx to both TMS and Holger!

I must be missing something (maybe being new?) - I can see the last rep that was received and a current count of total reps but there is no separate icon or label to click in CP or Settings that shows me the list of who posted me reps (and any associated comments) and on which threads they belong...

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi

What makes you to believe that you have any rep points? Did you replied to any thread and anybody told you that offered a rep point?

As i suggested to your other thread about avatar in your profile, take a look to *Fag* and of course in* Forum Rules*, as in your last thread i had to add code tags to your code according to rule#3 of our forum.

These are more important for a beginer in the forum! :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

You're welcome. Thanks for the rep.   :Smilie: 


The list you see is all there is.  It will only be the most recent, up to 100, entries.  If it isn't there, it probably just means that you didn't get rep for answering questions ... that happens a lot.  I guess people don't know, or don't think, or maybe another reason ... best not dwell there too much.

Regards, TMS

----------


## xladept

@ The Saint,

When I first joined, there was no criteria involving rep points - so, initially, I didn't solicit them as you are not soliciting them - well, it delayed my elevation to expert by about three months and may have taken longer had I not begun soliciting reps.  Bottom line?  Solicit rep with your signature :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@xladept: I'm not convinced it makes a difference, at least not a huge one.  I try to solicit in a general way ... "if *someone* has helped you ..."

But sometimes I can go for days, or even weeks without anyone repping.  Not to say they don't always say thank you but, although they are appreciated, it's difficult to count thank you's.

Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

I agree with you on that, TMS, sometimes days and weeks...then a rush lol.

I have had members with huge thanks and no reps, and on the flipside, I have had 1 or 2 posts that i was not involved in, just asked the member to SOLVE it, and rep those that helped, and they rep me too lol (little bit of swings and roundabouts)

----------


## xladept

@Ford and TMS,

Yes, I've experienced the phenomena you've described - nonetheless, after I added the rep solicitation to my my signature, I acquired the necessary rep in jig time!  And so, I believe that I am giving the OP good advice!

----------


## TMS

@xladept: I can't/won't argue with you.  We must agree to have differing views  :Smilie:   But no big deal, it happens or it doesn't.

Some people express no interest in rep.  I'm a fan ... and I get a little frustrated when it's missing for a while  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

@TMS - well, consider this - I had 350 rep in a year and a half, but acquired the next 250 in three months :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@xladept: did the number of threads you answered in that time increase proportionately?

----------


## xladept

@ TMS - I've been consistently averaging about 5/day since I started - sorry! :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

I post at several different excel forums - all of them have their own "scoring" system of some sort (points, rep, number of posts etc.) and I think most people take some notice of their "standing" in that system, whatever they might say (I certainly do)..........but nevertheless I think you get the best experience, as a question answerer, if you try to ignore those standings as far as possible - it's futile to chase others in terms of post numbers or rep.

My philosophy is this:

Answer questions well, to the best of your ability, be polite and helpful, don't worry about anything else. If you do that points/rep etc. will come your way. Better still, don't worry about the rep you receive, search out good answers and give rep to those who you think are deserving, you never know, you might get some back  :Smilie:

----------


## TheSaint0001

Great thread folks and interesting debate...

I am a mere beginner on this Forum with 21 reps total so all my repping is in front of me

Daddylonglegs has made very valid points in his post - nice one!  :Smilie: 

PS to Fotis1991 - I will try and remember the coding thing in future - thanks

----------


## Olly

Rep is nice.

A posted reply which demonstrates that the OP has actually LEARNED from your solution, as well as having their immediate issue solved, is even nicer.

 :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

@ Olly - Hear,Hear! :Smilie:

----------


## TheSaint0001

Completely agree, OllyXLS - I will always post a grateful thanks for help  received...

----------


## bsalv

untill now i collected 75 points, that isn't big, but is that worth something ? What does that mean ? What can i do with those points ?
You see the number of posts of everybody, but you don't see his points. Are points a kind of personal appreciation ?

----------


## alansidman

Combinations of points and posts change your title.

This is the current level structure being followed - 
- Registered User: New users
- Forum Contributor: 60 days and 100 posts
- Valued Forum Contributor : 120 days registered and 300 posts and 150 reputation points
- Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points
- Forum Guru: Promoted by voting from Forum Expert level
- Forum Moderator: Promoted from Forum Guru or Forum Expert level
- Forum Administrator: Promoted from Forum Moderator level

The above can be found in the FAQ

----------


## MarvinP

Maybe your answers were getting better?

----------


## FDibbins

@ bsalv, the rep points are to an extent, used to determine your "level" in the forum.  Beyond that, they are just a means of recognotion from forum members for your contributions.  You cannot "spend" then of anything, and pretty much, outside of this forum, they dont mean much at all.

----------


## AndyLitch

Fascinating thread.... Thanks Saint LOL

----------


## xladept

Hi bsalv,

You're averaging more than 50% reps per post - that's much better than my 761 reps to date! :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

for sale 5 cents each

----------


## bsalv

ok, thanks everybody.
@xladept, with a small number of posts, it's perhaps easier to get a better average, so perhaps my score 'll decrease ?
Do i get points for this remark  :Wink:

----------


## snb

@bsalv

If you continue like this you are begging for infractions.  :Wink: ; Your average will drop dramatically.

----------


## bebo021999

My rep is freezing at 799 for days while many success posts passed!  :EEK!:  Any help?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alf

Hi martindwilson





> for sale 5 cents each



You sure you don't take bitcoin?

Alf

----------


## martindwilson

that would be about 0.000606061/2 bit coins i think

----------


## JBeaucaire

BSalv,

The only purpose of the rep points is to eventually attain the best "automatic status" you can earn, Forum Expert.  The additional Rep points beyond that are nice, of course, but you should consider the things you learn from answering other's questions and the myriad of solved queries as reward enough.   Add a "brief" comment in your signature about it, see MarvinP and FDibbins' signatures above for good examples.

Best to let your signature say, if at all.   SNB is right, infractions would negatively affect your rating, but that won't happen over this.  There are no rules against begging.   :Wink: 



The next goal would be for you to receive a nomination from one of our Forum Gurus to attain Guru status.  As this is a totally "club" thing, the best way to get that is by being excellent beyond question in all your answers and interactions, professional and courteous at all times.  In other words, garner "good attention" to your activities.

I think threads like this, topics like this fall into the category of "bad attention" and may deter a nomination coming any sooner.  Food for thought.
Cheers.

----------


## bsalv

@jBeaucaire,
when I started the question, I thought that the points for reptutation could be used in the commercial services, because both use points. 
As I read the answers, I was wrong at that point.
Later, the begging for another repution must be considered as a joke, see the smiley  :Wink:  .
I'm already a Forum Guru in another excelforum and I know that took a lot of efforts and time, so I'm here just for the fun. 
So "Forum Expert" is OK for me, but I see "Forum Contributor" and that's also OK.

----------


## bebo021999

> I thought that the points for reptutation could be used in the commercial services, because both use points.



Try to win enough points then there is nothing to ask more in Commercial Service"  :Smilie:  It is savings. :Wink:

----------


## JBeaucaire

BSalv, my apologies for misreading your current status.  You're well on your way though!   I've updated my original post accordingly.

It's all good.  Thanks for all you do.

----------

